# Angel's Guardian Angel



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

My choredog, Chaco, saved one of my baby goats from being bitten by a Diamondback rattlesnake this morning. Unlike the other goats, Angel just stood there within striking range staring at the snake. Chaco jumped between them, pushing Angel back, and started barking ferociously at the snake, dodging it's strikes and alerting me to the situation so I could take care of it. The snake looked to be a good 3' long and had 7 rattles. Had Chaco not intervened, there's no doubt Angel would have been bitten :angel2: :clap: :thumbup: 

I am so proud of my Chaco Louise that I just had to share!  She's my Angel's guardian angel. I'll attach a pic of the two together taken a few weeks ago. Chaco's a Catahoula X Australian Cattle Dog, and the best choredog I could ever ask for.  

Deb Mc


----------



## goinggoaty (May 19, 2010)

Wow! :clap: Yay! for Chaco! That has to be a relief knowing your dog has enough smarts to say "Hey goat move! and MOM there's someone here who shouldn't be!" I used to work in a vet clinic and rattle snake bites are no joke they mess critters up. I have three dogs a German Shepard, Newfoundland and a Bloodhound and they all get in a circle and bark at all our slithering intruders until someone takes care of it which is nice because I have to little kids who run around in the tall grasses. Well Congrats on having a brave little choredog it's nice when they surprise us like that.
Anika


----------



## LuvmyGoaties (Mar 9, 2010)

What a good dog. You are so lucky, I lost a 400 lb Shetland pony to a rattlesnake bite a couple years ago. I can only imagine what a snake bite would do to a goat. 

Jen


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Oh GREAT job Chaco!!!!!!!!!!! That is my biggest fear over here.... we are over run with rattlers.


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

Yes, Chaco Louise is definately my 'once in a lifetime" dog. I'd never find another like her. She came from active working lines, cattle, but she's good on everything from chicks and geese to goaties and wild burros. Versatility and smarts, that's what sets her apart.  

Sorry about your pony!  We had a neighbor who lost one of her goats to a rattler. It distressed her so that she sold her place and moved into town. 

Jess, what type of rattlers do you have over there?

Deb Mc


----------



## Suellen (Mar 9, 2008)

Way to go Chaco 
:wahoo: 
Suellen


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

We have Mojave Green Rattlesnakes (EVIL) and Western Diamondbacks.


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

myfainters said:


> We have Mojave Green Rattlesnakes (EVIL) and Western Diamondbacks.


I don't envy you. :greengrin: Mojaves are notorious for being more aggressive than Diamondbacks, and their venom is much more potent, too. We find lots of Diamondbacks here but, thankfully, only 2 Mojaves in 8 years. I'm not sure what type of Mojaves they were. But I touched one of them, by accident of course, when reaching in and picking greens from the garden. I must have a guardian angel, too. Needless to say, garden's gone. I no longer grow greens for the waterfowl.

Deb Mc


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Way to go...Chaco.... :thumb: that is amazing....the dog needs a huge steak...a kiss and a hug....and lots of love... :hug: :thumb:


----------

